

PayPal partners with big 3 Bitcoin exchanges (Coinbase, Bitpay, GoCoin) - daveytea
https://www.paypal-community.com/t5/PayPal-Forward/PayPal-and-Virtual-Currency/ba-p/828230?profile.language=en

======
kolev
I am in my Payments Pro account and I see nothing about Bitcoin. Tried the new
and old interface, same thing. So, at this point, it's all just marketing
noise.

